# pressure



## simoncapon (Sep 22, 2011)

Dealing with pressure is one of the most important aspects of the game. There is no one miracle answer however try this to begin with. Simply pay attention to your posture. Think about how you walk around the course when your playing well. Think about how you approach each shot and take down some details.Then do the very same thing when you feel under pressure. It takes abit of acting but when you act as if something is true your mind will automatically produce emotions and feelings that match your posture. Give it ago its amazing.
Simon Capon


----------

